# Advice Needed: Constant Bloating, Constipation, Soft Small Stool



## CatPoop (Jul 30, 2013)

About 3 years ago I began to have slight difficulty going to the bathroom and had one hemorrhoid that would pop up occasionally but nothing too concerning. About a year ago or less my bowel movements seemed normal with slight occasional irregularity and slight occasional bloating so a few times I took a colon cleanser that included: psyllium husk powder, senna leaf powder, fennel seed, papaya leaf, peppermint leaf, buckthorn bark, celery seed, barberry root, rose hips, and acidophilus. I stopped taking them after using them about once a month for a few months. I stopped because I was worried these cleansers were making my colon problems worse. I had lots of bloating, I looked like I was a few months pregnant after a good day of eating. And I'm a little 105 lb 5'4" girl! Some days I couldn't poop anything but white bubbles and white or yellow mucus with tiny bits of soft fecal matter. I can't quite remember if I had this problem before the colon cleansers or after. This happened for a few months and eventually improved and eating probiotic yogurt helped too. But during the months after the mucus cleared up until now, not even probiotics help. I am always bloated, I always feel full and like I can't get everything out. The majority of my fecal matter is very soft (not watery) and difficult to push out. It tends to have a diameter of one or two fingers and comes out in many short pieces ranging from longer than a finger to the length of the tip of my pinky. I don't pass gas as often as I normally do. I have about one movement a day. The beginning of my movement comes out easy and is soft but more massive and regular and has lots of holes in it from gas. After the beginning the rest is as i previously described and very hard to push out. I feel fatigued. I drink lots of water, eat fruits and veggies regularly, and probiotic yogurt 2-4 times a week. I tried prunes and prune juice once, but since hard stools aren't my problem it just gave me diarrhea. I don't have medical insurance and have not been diagnosed with IBS but it sounds like I have similar symptoms. What do I do? How can I remedy this at home? I am so lost. Please help me.


----------



## ChrisJenas (Apr 15, 2010)

Try homeopathy remedy lycopodium clavatum 6c....or alumina 200 c....no food and water half an hour before and after taking medicine...no raw onions, garlic and coffee to be consumed while taking remedy


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, Really I appreciate your health concerns, when we are going with laxatives to get rid of constipation slowly the person addicted to those laxatives. When times passes the person haven't any bowel movement without laxatives.

First of all to avoid the constipation you have to consume more fibers and water. When you are consuming rich amounts of fiber you should take plenty of water too, rather fiber worsen your constipation. Basically fiber is in two types Soluble and Insoluble.

Soluble fiber dissolves in water to form a gel-like material. It can help lower blood cholesterol and glucose levels. You can find generous quantities of soluble fiber in oats, peas, beans, apples, citrus fruits, carrots, barley and psyllium.

Insoluble fiber increases the movement of material through your digestive system; makes your stool bulkier and soft so it is to expel. Insoluble fiber can be of benefit to those who struggle with constipation or irregular stools. Whole-wheat flour, wheat bran, nuts and many vegetables are good sources of insoluble fiber.

You may attend with colon massage, it's worthy in in getting rid of constipation. You can google it or you may search in youtube with the term "colon massage" to know the further proceedings of this massage.

Here are the some causes of bloating

Air swallowing (a nervous habit)

Constipation

Gastro esophageal reflux

Irritable bowel syndrome

Lactose intolerance and other food intolerances

Overeating

Small bowel bacterial overgrowth

Weight gain

Eating fatty foods. Fat delays stomach emptying and can increase the sensation of fullness

Stress or anxiety

Smoking

Conditions such as celiac disease or lactose intolerance in which the intestines aren't able to digest and absorb certain components of food

Try these foods to feel better, it may helpful to you.

Baked beans

Broccoli

Brussels sprouts

Carbonated drinks

Cauliflower

Fruits such as apples, peaches and pears

Avoid the foods which causes bloating like

Avoid chewing gum or carbonated drinks, especially those with high levels of fructose or sorbitol

Avoid foods such as Brussels sprouts, turnips, cabbage, beans, and lentils

Do not eat too quickly.

I hope you may get relief by following these tips.


----------



## JuanitaFrapp (Jul 25, 2013)

Constipation is temporary and it's not a disease probably every person has experience of constipation. The common cause of constipation people who take Poor diet less fiber.

Fiber: fiber is part of plant material that we cannot abstract. Fiber is helpful for constipation because its serves to both add bulk and softness to the stool.

Many fruits are excellent source of dietary Apricots, Figs, Papaya, Peaches, and Pears.

Vegetables are also useful sources to providing a healthy dose of dietary fiber.

*Vegetables*: Artichoke hearts, asparagus, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, green beans, peas and squash

*Beans*: Canella, garbanzo, kidney, navy and pinto.

*Greens*: Chard, kale and spinach.


----------



## xanmurphy (Jul 24, 2013)

ZophaiRoberts said:


> Hi, Really I appreciate your health concerns, when we are going with laxatives to get rid of constipation slowly the person addicted to those laxatives. When times passes the person haven't any bowel movement without laxatives.
> 
> First of all to avoid the constipation you have to consume more fibers and water. When you are consuming rich amounts of fiber you should take plenty of water too, rather fiber worsen your constipation. Basically fiber is in two types Soluble and Insoluble.
> 
> ...


The causes and tips which are mentioned by Zophai are absolutely correct. Generally constipation is not a disease and it is a condition. Every one may experience the constipation once in their life. Poor dietary habits and lack of exercises are making the people constipated. Not consuming enough fiber and water also lead to constipation and other colon issues. We can avoid these conditions by following diet, drinking more water and regular exercises.

If these are ineffective and you are suffering more than 2- 3 weeks you should consult your doctor. There are many alternative therapies for cleansing the colon if it is required.


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

ZophaiRoberts said:


> Hi, Really I appreciate your health concerns, when we are going with laxatives to get rid of constipation slowly the person addicted to those laxatives. When times passes the person haven't any bowel movement without laxatives.
> 
> First of all to avoid the constipation you have to consume more fibers and water. When you are consuming rich amounts of fiber you should take plenty of water too, rather fiber worsen your constipation. Basically fiber is in two types Soluble and Insoluble.
> Soluble fiber dissolves in water to form a gel-like material. It can help lower blood cholesterol and glucose levels. You can find generous quantities of soluble fiber in oats, peas, beans, apples, citrus fruits, carrots, barley and psyllium.
> ...


I am unclear of your recommendations. First list recommends, among other foods, are baked beans (soy beans) and Brussels sprouts.
Then,in the foods you recommend avoiding beans and Brussels sprouts.

Which would it be. I am of the school of thought that comparatively few people drink enough water or say they get there water in other forms. If you believe your tea is "water" would you bathe in it? If not, why bathe inside with just that. Only water is water. The rest is fluids. If they have caffeine you can expect some dehydration if not severe dehydration. With my IBS-C, I drink 1/2 gallon to a full gallon daily and still have to visit ER every couple weeks since last December. Water is not the be all cure. Many things we have to take for other issues can turn into concrete in the gut. These can include, added calcium, tums, other antacids, pain medications, muscle relaxers are not so much constipating, but weaken all muscles including but not limited to the sphincter muscle. This is what I know, not just by experience but much education from my GI. Everyone should have a Dr like this one. I am happy with how pro-active he is.
That being said, I still have IBS-C and have to take prescription meds daily in order to go. I took Amatiza for several years with happy results. Gradually over past 6 months or so, even it stopped working. I was 3 weeks without a single bm until yesterday's first dose of Linzess. I have not nearly emptied. It sounds crazy but after not going for so long, once I am cleared out, I find that I have lost around 10 pounds. Yesterday alone I lost 3 lbs. ok, I will shut up, I wrote a book. I'm sorry.


----------



## Bpd1962 (Aug 6, 2013)

Juanita, you are right, everyone can experience constipation. It does not present as "disease". IBS-C is another ball game altogether, I believe so anyway. JMO.


----------



## jochristy (Jul 24, 2013)

Your name sounds weird..!! But I can understand your problem and thanks for specifying the diet you follow. But one question is waiting for you. You haven't specified the fiber diet. Can we consider you haven't ingested fiber anymore or you haven't just specified it in the menu? Fingers crossed if you haven't included in your diet chart. Buddy fiber is an essential diet to include for these conditions.

People repeatedly write the nonsense things without discussing the actual issue. I suggest you to opt the more soluble fiber than the insoluble fiber foods. Rather try these things like oatmeal, oat cereal, lentils, apples, oranges, pears, oat bran, strawberries, nuts, flax seeds, beans, dried peas, blueberries, psyllium, cucumbers, celery, and carrots. These can really helpful in fixing your issue. Hope the best and carry forward.


----------



## ZophaiRoberts (Jul 23, 2013)

Bpd1962 said:


> I am unclear of your recommendations. First list recommends, among other foods, are baked beans (soy beans) and Brussels sprouts.
> Then,in the foods you recommend avoiding beans and Brussels sprouts.
> 
> Which would it be. I am of the school of thought that comparatively few people drink enough water or say they get there water in other forms. If you believe your tea is "water" would you bathe in it? If not, why bathe inside with just that. Only water is water. The rest is fluids. If they have caffeine you can expect some dehydration if not severe dehydration. With my IBS-C, I drink 1/2 gallon to a full gallon daily and still have to visit ER every couple weeks since last December. Water is not the be all cure. Many things we have to take for other issues can turn into concrete in the gut. These can include, added calcium, tums, other antacids, pain medications, muscle relaxers are not so much constipating, but weaken all muscles including but not limited to the sphincter muscle. This is what I know, not just by experience but much education from my GI. Everyone should have a Dr like this one. I am happy with how pro-active he is.
> That being said, I still have IBS-C and have to take prescription meds daily in order to go. I took Amatiza for several years with happy results. Gradually over past 6 months or so, even it stopped working. I was 3 weeks without a single bm until yesterday's first dose of Linzess. I have not nearly emptied. It sounds crazy but after not going for so long, once I am cleared out, I find that I have lost around 10 pounds. Yesterday alone I lost 3 lbs. ok, I will shut up, I wrote a book. I'm sorry.


Hi, baked beans are always preferable than raw beans.

Some people have the problems in digesting Brussels sprouts; and can experience bloating as a result. If you haven't gas sensation, you may consume little less. Insoluble fiber produces very little gas than that of soluble fibers.

Bloating is mainly caused by the over-accumulation of gas in your abdomen. People with IBS as well as other gastrointestinal conditions like Crohn's disease, are more prone to experience bloating as a result of eating gas-producing foods. Brussels sprouts belong to the family of gas-producing vegetables, which could explain why you feel bloating after eating them.

It's recommended to maintain a healthy diet as per your doctor suggestions and the doctor determines that, which foods are trigging your IBS. Then he treats you as per your symptoms.

Here are some of the basic tips need to follow during the IBS.

Stop consuming caffeine and alcohol.

Consume fewer fatty foods.

Avoid the foods such as beans, cabbage, uncooked cauliflower.


----------



## CatPoop (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm a little confused because there is so much conflicting advice here. I'll just start by saying that I do try to stay concious of my fiber intake, I eat grains breads, oats, ect. The most common foods I include in my diet are as follows: greek probiotic yogurt, kiwi, strawberry, whole wheat/grains, bell peppers, mushrooms, occasional meat, beans(refried and regular), banana, Ancient Grains organic cereal(also high in fiber) with almond milk, among other relatively healthy things. So, it didn't make sense to me that I had such trouble.

So which type of fiber is good for poop that is too soft? Soluble or insoluble?

I noticed a lump in my stomach about two weeks ago just an inch or two below the center of my right ribcage wing. I think maybe it is impacted fecal matter that has been part of my troubles. I went to the doctor about it but it was the Community Clinic since I don't have health insurance. The doctor was in a rush and I didn't get to explain my previous constipation in detail so she prescribed me something that she said 'would help regulate my movements' but did not mention that it was just an osmotic laxative called polyethylene glycol to hopefully get the lump moving. I must say, it has regulated my movements well and I have been having a poop every time I wake up. At first upon taking the laxative the poop was light tan and 'fluffy', now it is more normal brown color. It still seems relatively soft but it's more massive, unlike before when it was soft, minimal, small, and difficult to push out. BUT it has not affected the lump in my tummy.

Do you think the doctor did well by giving me the laxative or am I going to have trouble later after not using the laxative for a long peroid of time? What do you think the lump could be? What could help it?

Thanks for all the feedback, much appreciated support!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is conflicting info on fiber as which kind and how much can really vary from individual to individual. Generally for IBS they recommend soluble fiber, but for some kinds of constipation insoluble fiber may be more helpful. Additionally some people need to reduce fiber but may need to add something to help keep the stools wet enough to move well (like the osmotic laxative you were given).

No idea about the lump, but typically osmotic laxatives are considered pretty safe for regular use, especially if you can find that dose that makes you have 1 pretty normal BM a day. Some people may get diarrhea if the dose is too high.


----------



## lampuiho (Oct 13, 2009)

Fibre only makes things worse for me.

Laxatives from the doctors worsen the whole situation too.

Resigning from my job and taking a break of 2 weeks cured it for me.

Working part time in the afternoon and evening did not cause it to come back. But I couldn't work part time forever as I am an electronic engineer.

Stool is usually soft but is deformed like it's forcefully broken into smaller parts and is difficult to pass out. When I am normal the stool is huge like a banana and I usually have it some time between 9 to 11 am. It only ever happens at home.

When I'm not home like when I go to a camp site I get constipation too but not for long usually.


----------

